# 58cm MXL on eBay from one of our own



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Kdub....say it ain't so! Has your carbon fetish really gotten that out of hand that you're selling one of the last 100 MXL frames Eddy will EVER produce?!

Sorry, I was just a little shocked when I saw it, but I guess everyone's time comes sooner or later. 

Maybe someone else here will give it a good home? http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-25t...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Most importantly....what're you replacing it with?!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

:blush2: I recently replaced it with a Colnago Titanio. 

I told myself I'll keep this frame for good, but in the back of my mind I can't see that I will build this bike up again. 

Anyway, I think I won't be able to sell it at my asking price anyway. I will just let ebay determine whether I will be keeping or letting it go. I just took advantage of the $0.05 cent ebay listing special. I posted that auction for only 5 cents even with a high buy it now price.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

If it were six months ago, I would grab it kdub, but I am Mercked out.....

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Kdub, out of curiosity why the change to the Colnago? Was there something specific you were trying to get that the Merckx didn't offer? 

I'm obviously partial, but both are great looking bikes and I'm sure the Ti is nice.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Kdub, out of curiosity why the change to the Colnago? Was there something specific you were trying to get that the Merckx didn't offer?
> 
> I'm obviously partial, but both are great looking bikes and I'm sure the Ti is nice.


+1 very pretty nag, but other than fit, what is the issue that drove the change?

b21


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The reason was simple. I just wanted a Nag. I think another factor that drove the change is the fact I have outgrew that Motorola color scheme. 

I posted the frame on ebay to see if there is anyone willing to pay my asking price. If market dictates that my asking price is too high, then I will just keep it.

But honestly, the ride of the Merckx is better than the Nag. Merckx is more solid and assuring and has much better power transfer to the road than the Nag. The Nag being a Ti is rather soft. It feels sluggish on climbs. The Nag however is 3 lbs lighter than the Merckx. And it looks sweet with my Tinkoff team kit (see avatar)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ride is better*

better power transfer, Nag is soft
Nag is lighter but feels sluggish on climbs

Nag matches my kit

vanity thy name is kdub

reread that last post and rethink which frame you should sell

with the money, get the mxl repainted


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> reread that last post and rethink which frame you should sell
> 
> with the money, get the mxl repainted


That is certainly what I was thinking, but didn't say ( and couldn't have said so well) , get the MX Leader repainted.

I have a Titanium AX that I plan to send to Vista, CA to have it painted a la Vlaanderen.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Toomanybikes.. you should get this poster.. It goes with your avatar

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cyc...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well my vote would be the same as Toomany and ATP, but you know what?? WE DON'T GET A VOTE!!! You do look great in your avatar, and I say that in a manly way of course.....

b21


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

kdub said:


> Toomanybikes.. you should get this poster.. It goes with your avatar
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-Cyc...oryZ2904QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I have the book with that pic on the cover.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I had thought about painting it, but that would totally ruin the authenticity of this particular frame which is the 25th anniversary Motorola bike #82 of 100 made. 

Anyway, the bike has been sold to someone in California. Looking at his ebay history he has purchased alot of vintage Campy parts. Looks like this person is someone who truely appreciate classic bikes. I am sure it's going to a good home.


----------

